# SLOW king mack year?



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Is It just me or is this year been a horrible start to king season off the piers and nearshore? Last year, we had multiple days where we caught over 60 kings in one day off the piers by may. Any explanation?


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

Water temp hasn't been consistent its been colder than this time last year. It is just now starting to get right and we will start seeing those type numbers


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

How long are the kings usually here?


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Usually here though September early October if I recall.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

salt-life said:


> Is It just me or is this year been a horrible start to king season off the piers and nearshore? Last year, we had multiple days where we caught over 60 kings in one day off the piers by may. Any explanation?


We are struggling to stay above 70 degree water. It consistently stays above 70 now but not by much. It will get warmer


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely water temperature. They should start back anytime.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

reelthrill said:


> Definitely water temperature. They should start back anytime.


 

X2

Brandon


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

DavidM said:


> Usually here though September early October if I recall.


Until the water drops below 70. They are here the whole time really. But when the water temp hits the magic number of 70 in either direction, change is expected. 
Either fishing season is once again here, or another fishing season is gone again. 

70 degrees is how i base my fishing. Unless you go off shore and bottom fish, then I think the bottom pretty much stays the same all year.
We are talking coastal water temps, and I like the 70 degree theory.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Can't be too bad, I caught two and I usually come home fish less. Lol


----------

